# Cheap ebay elec bike conversion kits,any good?



## BADGER.BRAD (8 May 2016)

Hello all,

I'm exploring the posibility of building up an electric bike for my wife to use whilst we are away camping or caravaning . We will only need to cover short distances 2 miles max at a time to a local pub for a couple of beers and a meal (at present I have to drive and cannot sample one or two local ales) the type I thought of have the motor built into the front wheel. She has damage to her leg after a motorcycle crash so cannot cycle too well ifthere are any hills involved. has anyone any experience with these ?

Cheers all,


----------



## Pale Rider (8 May 2016)

BADGER.BRAD said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm exploring the posibility of building up an electric bike for my wife to use whilst we are away camping or caravaning . We will only need to cover short distances 2 miles max at a time to a local pub for a couple of beers and a meal (at present I have to drive and cannot sample one or two local ales) the type I thought of have the motor built into the front wheel. She has damage to her leg after a motorcycle crash so cannot cycle too well ifthere are any hills involved. has anyone any experience with these ?
> 
> Cheers all,



The cheap Chinese motors are pretty good, but they tend to be not very well built into a cheap wheel.

Not a big problem if you are handy with a spoke key.

A lot of kit problems come from wiring - the bit you do - so again no problems if you are competent with that.

Your proposed use is not very demanding, so any motor/battery/controller combination would do.

I don't know which cheap ebay kits you are thinking off, but BMS Battery is a reliable supplier which tends to only sell reasonable quality stuff.

https://bmsbattery.com/


----------

